# Penn Conflict combo?



## mmoncay11 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello I am set to buy a penn conflict reel and was wondering what would be an ideal rod to pair up the reel up with. I usually fish of a pier. Using a bubble rig the majority of the time. Thanks.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

What size conflict?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep. Size is important. I have 4 Conflicts. 1 2500 on a 6ft Compre. 1 3000 on a 6 1/2ft Star Seagis and 2 4000's. 1 on a 7ft Clarus and one on a 7ft Teramar.

I love each combo. I think the Conflict may well be the most under rated reel on the market.


----------



## mmoncay11 (Sep 6, 2014)

It will be either 4000 or 5000 probably 4000


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a Battle II 4000 on a Phenix M1 when I throw got-cha plugs. Love the rod.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

put the 4000 on an ugly stick light cheap and beautifully effective. (6'6 medium heavy)


----------

